# ND conventions/meets



## Urbanwolf (Nov 11, 2009)

is there any fur cons in North Dakota?
if there isn't i understand ND is a boring place..XD


----------



## Josuathedomesticcyote (Apr 28, 2016)

i know i live in Carrington,ND and i have a fursuit and i want to know where there is a convention xD


----------



## Nataku (Apr 29, 2016)

As far as I know, there are no furry conventions in North Dakota. I usually go up for at least a month each year to Willistion, and I have yet to see any signs of furmmeets or cons there.

Now, kind of hoping that maybe something is happening now in Williston since there's been so many folks from out of state that moved in for the boom that it's brought some furs in, but sadly not holding my breath. Your closest cons as far as I know are in Colorado, Minnesota, and Wisconsin. Which doesn't look great, I know.


----------



## Josuathedomesticcyote (Apr 30, 2016)

ok


----------



## Josuathedomesticcyote (Apr 30, 2016)

Nataku said:


> As far as I know, there are no furry conventions in North Dakota. I usually go up for at least a month each year to Willistion, and I have yet to see any signs of furmmeets or cons there.
> 
> Now, kind of hoping that maybe something is happening now in Williston since there's been so many folks from out of state that moved in for the boom that it's brought some furs in, but sadly not holding my breath. Your closest cons as far as I know are in Colorado, Minnesota, and Wisconsin. Which doesn't look great, I know.






But where is the town it is going to be in though


----------



## Simo (Apr 30, 2016)

Josuathedomesticcyote said:


> But where is the town it is going to be in though




Here's one that takes place in Brookfield, WI:

https://fursquared.com/

Here's one in Minnesota, in Minneapolis:

Join the Migration • Furry Migration

& Rocky Mountain Fur on is in Denver, I believe.

Hope ya can make it out to one, they're a lot of fun!

Edit: It also looks like they have fur meets, in Fargo:

Userpage of redrivervallyfurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## DanteTheSergal5002 (Jun 5, 2016)

There is IMagicon in Minot ND that me and the Magic City Furs go to :3


----------



## Josuathedomesticcyote (Jun 7, 2016)

Ah thanks when is the next one you might see me there


----------

